# SATA IRQ being disabled on boot

## rosch

I've been trying to get gentoo with 2.6.13 up on my main system (nforce2 with SATA) for a few days. I finally got past the kernel panic most people have a problem with. But now it locks up shortly after and prints this:

```

irq11: nobody cared (try booting ith the "irqpoll" option)

< a bunch of stuff I don't want to type similar to the second line below >

handlers:

[<c0336c80>] (ata_interrupt+0x0/0x110)

Disabling IRQ #11

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 72303840 sectors: lba48

```

how can I boot with the irqpoll option, and would that even help? what else can I do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rosch,

Do you have a line similar to 

```
IRQ11 and Nobody Cared!
```

prior to the Interrup being disbaled ?

Can you post the line from lspci that shows your SATA chip set?

Are you using the the old SATA driver under IDE setup or the libsata one under SCSI in the kernel?

Did you use genkernel or make your own kernel ? 

This line 

```
ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 72303840 sectors: lba48 
```

does not look like my 

```
ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8802080 ctl 0xF880208A bmdma 0xF8802000 irq 177
```

from an nforce2 SATA boot.

----------

## rosch

It may have that line above what the scren shows but I can't tell above what it shows in the screen to being with. It goes through all that quickly and once it shows those last lines it basically locks up (I can't scroll up or down, or even ctrl+alt+delete)

I have the option under SCSI enabled (along with the SATA support under SCSI) ... and I have the Silicon Image option under ATA... disabled...I did build my own kernel

That was from a stage3 install I did quickly after failing on a stage1...but I may have found the solution to my stage1 problem so right now the system is in the bootstrap stage and should be done in about half an hour...I'll post the SATA reference in my lspci as soon as it's done.

Thanks for your reply

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rosch,

You are doing all the right things. I suspect you have selected the wrong low Level SCSI SATA Support.

It must be built in, not modular too, since you need it to be able to boot.

You will know as soon as you see your lspic output. My ASUS A7N8X uses the SIL 3112A SATA chipset.

----------

## rosch

I do have it built in, now. In trying to get it past my initial kernel panics I had read in other posts that it can't be compiled as a module...so it is built in

And I have an A7N8X Deluxe as well running my Sil3112A ... although I am running a modified BIOS which has the latest SATA BIOS from Silicon Image on it - flashing that was the ONLY way I could get rid of corruption problems with the chip in Windows...I wonder if that has anything to do with it.

----------

## rosch

Ok...here's the last line of lspci:

0000:01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rosch,

You need the Silicon Image SATA Low Level Driver built into your kernel.

A previos post said  *Quote:*   

> I have the option under SCSI enabled (along with the SATA support under SCSI) ... and I have the Silicon Image option under ATA... disabled.

 I'm not quite sure what that means. Anyway, you need 

```
$ grep SATA_SIL /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y
```

or your kernel is wrong for your chipset.

----------

## rosch

yup that's what it's set to. I've even tried kernel 2.6.12-r10 now and it still has a problem at this spot

----------

## rosch

hah...I had ACPI disabled when I was playing around to begin with...reenabling it and compiling my kernel again got it going.

But now I have no keyboard/mouse...lol

I have a Logitech Cordless MX Duo...any ideas on getting it going quickly? Am I going to have to go to the PS/2 interface for it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rosch,

Your get out of jail free on the keyboard/mouse front is to enable legacy USB support in the BIOS.

The proper answer is to enable USB HID support in the kernel, along with whatever your need for a working USB subsystem.

----------

## fragske

How did you get passed the kernel panic?

Cause I can't seem to get it booting ...

It keeps saying that I don't have a specified root option

I have the sata_sil driver built in the kernel 

My partition layout looks like this

/dev/sda1  Windows  NTFS

/dev/sda2   boot   ext2

/dev/sda3   swap  

/dev/sda4   root    ext3

I'll post my grub.conf later cause i'm not at home right now

but it is correct, cause i can boot windows without any problems

Btw I built my own kernel

----------

## XenoTerraCide

let me guess vfs kernel panic. if the kernel is loading it shouldn't have anything to do with grub. (unless you need an initrd). did you enable 

```
<*>   SCSI disk support    
```

  in scsi device support?

----------

## fragske

Oh my god ... If it isn't i'm gonna slap myself cause this isn't the first time I tried to install gentoo on my desktop  :Smile: 

It worked flawlessy on my server but that one hasn't got any SATA drives 

Unfortunately I can't check it out right now ... i'll try it tonight hehe

----------

## fragske

Yes it was ... I even tried it without 

I'm still getting VFS kernel panic  :Sad: 

I don't get it ... it works fine with any other linuxdistro's but I can't make it boot with gentoo

I'm clueless 

Should enable SCSI support or not?

----------

## XenoTerraCide

yes it should be enabled. you need that and your sata drivers. did you check to make sure support for your filesystem is compiled into the kernel.

----------

## fragske

Yeah, the filesystem is ext3

I'll post my config tonight

----------

## fragske

little late

but here's my config and grub.conf

http://users.pandora.be/fragske/linux/

----------

## XenoTerraCide

according to that config

```
# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set
```

----------

## fragske

mhh i'll try again, but i think I already did that but  i disabled it of to try some other settings

but should i leave CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y  ?

----------

## XenoTerraCide

or do you perhaps need. 

```
SCSI_SATA_SIL24
```

 I'm not familiar with the silicon valley stuff so I can't say which you need.

----------

## fragske

I don't think so, cause that didn't show up when i did lsmod when booted from the livecd

----------

## XenoTerraCide

It isn't going to hurt. you could enable them all if you wanted. might make your system slower... bigger kernel but not enough to notice it. it will only use the one that you actually need.

----------

## fragske

I'll give that a try then  :Smile: 

----------

## XenoTerraCide

and yes you should leave scsi sata =y (note: not proper syntax, what I wrote)

----------

## fragske

hey once i enabled all sata drivers it seemed to be working. thx for the help

----------

## XenoTerraCide

I would recommend taking the time some time to remove them one at a time until it stops working. then you will know which one you need.

----------

## fragske

yeah that was going to be my nextstep

is there a way to see wich driver he uses?

cause it doesn't show when you use "lsmod" which only seems to show the modules being used  :Smile: 

----------

## XenoTerraCide

the closest I've found to finding mine is looking at the output of dmesg. but even that couldn't get me past 2 or 3 choices. unless your lucky enough to have your driver carry the same name as what it is in the kernel. I'm not.

----------

## Dieter@be

Hello guys, i have the same problem as the topic starter, i have all the nessecary things i think, but with acpi enabled (what was the solution for him) i still don't get it fixed  :Sad: 

edit: nevermind, it is "fixed" in this way: when booting with irqpoll enabled (just add irqpoll to your kernel line in grub), the errors remain the same, but it does work: the controller is used, the drives are usable etc...

hardware:

asus a7n8x deluxe motherboard, nforce 2 chipset

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

2 sata disks connected to the SI chip

dmesg output:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r12 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #4 PREEMPT Fri Jul 14 09:46:24 Local time zone must be set--see 
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)
> ...

 

kernel .config:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.16-gentoo-r12
> ...

 

----------

